# November mink line



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Not gona git to all of them tonight. These
should be dry tomorrow


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a nice catch! I got a **** two rats and my first beaver. Not worth much, but I'll keep it for the wall anyway!I'd add a pic of I can figure out how


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Blaze said:


> That is a trap type I've never used, but I hear they really work well and many multiple catches. We'll make a note of it in your journal and get em out next year.


They are awsome almost anywhere u can get a 110 coin. It is hard to believe but we cought 6 rats in a standard 6 by 24 colony. Last trap of the day needed 3 to reach our 85 goal. Took 20inutes to get it open they were so packed in there.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Awesome guys! I miss my old trappin days!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

When i was a junior in HS i got over 100 rats that season from a couple little creeks by my house and got 7.00 @ piece for em. Made more money than any of my friends that had jobs! last time I ran a line was prob '06 or '07. I do set a few snares in the winter for yotes after deer season still though. Roadkill deer in a big brushpile....Deadly! 
Really enjoy the pics....brings back the memories! 
Id love to do it again but seems Im obsessed with deer hunting to much! LOL.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice catch 574 thx for pic....way to go sparky.,I'm gonna have to get a couple and try them!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

574 are you shooting for a sponsorship from lure co?......JK.....nice pic really!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Lol, no, Hoosier trapper supply has a photo contest to win a 100$ gift certificate if you turn in a pic of your critters and their lure that took it. I had another set with Dobbins back breaker close by that had been set off, but it pulled out.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Now I just gotta figure out putting it up. Thank God for you tube!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Lol, oh ok..I was thinking that I haven't seen many pics posted with lure you used. Something for other trappers to think about...using what they see posted that way....new trappers especially. Again keep your pics coming we like to see them.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't know truely how it works but I saw on you tube where a guy fleshed his beaver with a power washer!
He says it works good?


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

View attachment 344173


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Rob, your attachment cannot be opened, at least by me.


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

Figure out how to remove the castor of the beaver you caught, try it in another location, fresh castor does work, nothing fancy, cut a chunk off any try it out.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

That is true...all beaver trappers I know saves castor. You can also dry it and sell it! Do you save your beaver meat? I know that about all I ate during trapping season was fresh meat....muskrat, and **** is good too.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

574mag
You can't be that far from me. I have some gear you could borrow. I've spent some time on that same river. Full of rats. Always swimming around in the decoys when duck hunting.
Definitely I've got gear you can borrow starting next week. This week I'll be running the most traps I run all season but once I go back to work a big pile of them just sit in the shop.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

A generous offer Fool 'em.....good of you to offer your gear to 574. I alluded to him using my gear earlier but I knew distance was a factor. My gear is just "resting" in the barn....lol


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

There they are


















Little buggers couldn't resist a free meal


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

*Hi You Guys, for YEARS I've always loved reading the trappers forum. I really don't understand all of the lingo you guys use...but it sounds cool and the pictures are great too.

So, some beavers moved into the neighbor's creek and were really causing some problems this year. I offered, and they put me in charge of getting rid of the beavers. Long story short, my buddy's friend came over with some traps and showed me how to make some sets. We caught a beaver, rat & mink. This was a really cool experience!! So now I'm hoping to attend a Trapper Swap Meet...I hope to pick up some traps/setters. My budget is super tight right now...maybe in the Spring some of you guys will have garage sales. I'll keep an eye out.*


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice pics fool em...buck mink?
Good to hear you have interest in trapping JAG!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I sure do appreciate the offer fool em. I've got 40 or so far sets out now. A dozen mink sets a couple of **** and two beaver. I'll get more in on my property tomorrow. Start the main **** and coyote line.I took this week off to deer hunt and water trap as well. After sunday, the river sets are coming out as I won't have time to check them. One rat and one **** today. And I had a pull out of a beaver set. Twice now! Thinking too small of a trap. It's a brand new bridger #3 offset. Either that or the traps too centered and I'm grabbing fur not feet. im in osceola how far away are you?


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

40 rat sets.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Jag, if you can, attend a trapping convention. They always have a ton of used gear for sale.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Blaze said:


> Nice pics fool em...buck mink?
> Good to hear you have interest in trapping JAG!


Yea
Couple of them today. One big and one average.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

S


Fool'em said:


> Yea
> Couple of them today. One big and one average.


Still got the eye....lol


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

574mag said:


> I sure do appreciate the offer fool em. I've got 40 or so far sets out now. A dozen mink sets a couple of **** and two beaver. I'll get more in on my property tomorrow. Start the main **** and coyote line.I took this week off to deer hunt and water trap as well. After sunday, the river sets are coming out as I won't have time to check them. One rat and one **** today. And I had a pull out of a beaver set. Twice now! Thinking too small of a trap. It's a brand new bridger #3 offset. Either that or the traps too centered and I'm grabbing fur not feet. im in osceola how far away are you?


I'm SW of Kalamazoo 

35-40 min from CR17 and St joe River


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Thats not far from me at all. Nice catch on the mink. I'm still chasing my first one. Crazy how long it's taking to close that deal! Lol


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm about an hour sw of kzoo


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Just A Girl said:


> *Hi You Guys, for YEARS I've always loved reading the trappers forum. I really don't understand all of the lingo you guys use...but it sounds cool and the pictures are great too.
> 
> So, some beavers moved into the neighbor's creek and were really causing some problems this year. I offered, and they put me in charge of getting rid of the beavers. Long story short, my buddy's friend came over with some traps and showed me how to make some sets. We caught a beaver, rat & mink. This was a really cool experience!! So now I'm hoping to attend a Trapper Swap Meet...I hope to pick up some traps/setters. My budget is super tight right now...maybe in the Spring some of you guys will have garage sales. I'll keep an eye out.*


What are you interested in trapping? I have more than enough gear and am always willing to help someone out! I'll gladly trade a few traps for a thread on this forum showing all the animals you catch!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Today's check


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

That is one nice pile! I ended up with 5 rats. Had a bunch of snapped traps, not sure what I was missing. I made adjustments, hope for a better tomorrow! I made some crab spread from some blue crab leavings, guts, claws and shells, that stuff is a magnet!!!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Again, nice catch foolem is the s pic of Ruskmink?....lol
Keep at it 574, I'm surprised you haven't got mink in you rat set?...do you have any blind set for rats, under water? Any sets I set near water, I always splash water over entire set as last step at each set. Washes away human scent. Mink are scent conscience sets should be clean to catch them. Just a thought!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I will try that. Yes, I have a dozen or so blind sets. I put in a few more every time out as I find good spots. I'm going to put in a dozen pocket sets tomorrow. On a side note, I may never trap another beaver after skinning and fleshing the first one! Took me for ever! Lol .


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

574mag said:


> I will try that. Yes, I have a dozen or so blind sets. I put in a few more every time out as I find good spots. I'm going to put in a dozen pocket sets tomorrow. On a side note, I may never trap another beaver after skinning and fleshing the first one! Took me for ever! Lol .


Good, make sure you splash down those pockets, I'm convinced it WILL make a difference, with proper tap placement. You tube has clip on fleshing beaver with power washer! Did you see it? I've always done with fleshing knife, but they aren't the easiest. Good Luck.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I watched it. I did mine with. Fleshing knife as well. I swear I could have done three **** in the same amount of time! Lol. I'll post a pick for critique after I finish boarding it. I'll slick up my pockets when I put the in tomorrow. Still chasing that first mink. I know they are there, but I'm doing something not quite right. I'll get it figured out eventually!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes you will, you have the right attitude! Good luck


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks blaze. That's half the fun, figuring it out and getting it right! I'll have so much steel out by the end of the week, I'm gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

View attachment 344817
this cage trap couldn't hold another one. Modest, true, but my biggest single take out of one trap.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! Nice catch...I see 4 rats? That is one trap I've never used. I'm gonna have to buy or make a couple. I've heard they are not hard to make. Keep it up 574!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Bodies bagged and tagged for science. Never thought I'd be looking at the sex of a rat as I pull them from the water.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

574mag said:


> Thanks blaze. That's half the fun, figuring it out and getting it right! I'll have so much steel out by the end of the week, I'm gonna need a bigger boat!


I load up to capacity including safety gear and extra clothes. Then head to the farthest point I'm setting. Then set back toward launch. When i run out of traps I go back to truck and re-load and resume. My first check I do the same because **** weight adds up quick. Additional checks I usually catch less **** so it's not as big a deal. 

When I pull I will do it the same way. That way I'm not wasting too much time and also not overloaded. 
My water is dropping here and I'm a little worried about reaching my furthest upstream traps by Sunday. I definitely won't make it if the boats fully loaded. 
I'll decide Friday if I need to pull those sets.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Blaze said:


> That is true...all beaver trappers I know saves castor. You can also dry it and sell it! Do you save your beaver meat? I know that about all I ate during trapping season was fresh meat....muskrat, and **** is good too.


barbecue **** in roasting pan,an all time fav growing up


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought the role of wire at Menards and have made 5 of them so far. It's real simple.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

So, here is my first ever attempt at a beaver. I took some more meat off of the face area after I took the pic. I was afraid to cut it up being to aggressive. Im putting it on the wall anyway. So it only has to be good enough for me. It's salted now, before I send it to the Tanner. Happy thanks giving!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks good 574, just make sure the hide doesn't overlap...from pic it looks like there might be overlap on a couple leg holes. I Can' tell for sure from pic but just make sure it doesn't overlap it will cause to taint/rot. If you sell beaver you don't have to salt, but check with your fur buyer just in case he wants them salted but I doubt it.
It looks real good though. Last place to dry will be head and just in front of tail. You definitely have a handle on it, keep up the good work!
Waiting for your first mink! It will come!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Once you salted, it will give you grip to go back and get the pesky stuff you missed. When selling and not using salt, another good trick is saw dust!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the tips guys, I need all I can get .the cheek and lip meat was the worst for me.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Not much to report. Three more rats and a grinner but found two more houses and set them. Put in a half dozen pockets, splashed 'em and put a little mink urine on them. Also found a couple spots where trenches turned into tunnels in deeper water, through a couple 110's on them as well. Water was super clear. Also put in 4 coyote sets on the farm and "guarded" them with a baited bucket and a dp. We will see how that keeps the **** andd grinners out! All in all, a fun day!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds exciting, we are watching both fool'em and 574 can't wait to see and hear about results.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

**** must have run last night. Got 20 more. 1am and I'm just finishing another deer. Not mine but I really need to learn how to say no. 

Top it off I did something to my back when I got excited over a mink and slipped on the clay and floated my hat. Had all I could do to lift a couple boar **** into the boat today. 

Needless to say I'm way behind on **** right now. Least they will be good and dry. 

Final pull on Sunday and it's back to work to rest up


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Talk about burning the candle at both ends fool'em, your a busy man. Come on wet **** aren't heavier are they?...lol Take care of that back, that's is what has caused my limitations now, blew out back making maple syrup. So be careful out there!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I was thinking about setting for ***** yesterday but didn't. Finishing cutting up someone's deer this am. Might set a few dp's and live trap near the house for the band that cleared my sweetcorn this fall. Can't wait to set my mink / beaver line once the landowner gives me the ok.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Anita Dwink said:


> I was thinking about setting for ***** yesterday but didn't. Finishing cutting up someone's deer this am. Might set a few dp's and live trap near the house for the band that cleared my sweetcorn this fall. Can't wait to set my mink / beaver line once the landowner gives me the ok.


Good luck out there AD, will look forward to seeing some pics and hearing more about your trap line!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I had no where near that kind of success fool em. I set heavy for rats, that didn't pan out the way I thought it would .I pull d the line this morning. 4 rats, a nice **** and two grinners .had two pockets snapped and empty and missed an assumed beaver for the third time. Lol. It was a good learning experience as my first full time water line .I'll do some things different next time.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Fool em, that seems like an awful lot of work, man! Lol


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

574mag said:


> Fool em, that seems like an awful lot of work, man! Lol


Yep
I know there's several on here that have run that hard or harder for much longer. 

Wish prices were up. Id have a nice haul if we had boom prices

Wouldn't be complete without a couple put up pics. 

Last of the mink


















Still got over 50 **** to strip and 25 rats or so. 
I tried to keep up on rats but I couldn't. I'll finish the rats tomorrow and start the ****. Be putting up **** later this winter. 
I'll skin and freeze for now.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Good haul fool'em....mink look good on boards. When I first started trapping I used to skin out the entire mink including the feet. Cutting off feet makes it so much easier. 

Let us know how you finished up 574...you will do better next year, you learn something each day/year.

I just bought 13 ermine boards, think I'm going to run an ermine line this year.

Thanks for the updates and pics guys!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh, I'm not done yet. I have two ditches/creeks that I'll be running the rest of the season along with the k9 sets. Just not many rats there. I learned that the baited sets for rats was a bust. Next time I'll concentrate on the huts i found. Good times!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a real nice haul so far fool em


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Btw, i spoke to the farmer of the one line i run yesterday, he was telling me he had a beaver dam on the ditch first time ever .he called the county and they sent out an adc guy, got two nice beaver and broke up the dam. Ughhhh .Said he never thought to call me! Just my luck


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

574mag said:


> Btw, i spoke to the farmer of the one line i run yesterday, he was telling me he had a beaver dam on the ditch first time ever .he called the county and they sent out an adc guy, got two nice beaver and broke up the dam. Ughhhh .Said he never thought to call me! Just my luck


That sucks 574, I'm sure you'll find more. Keep us posted then on your line.


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

wicklundrh said:


> What are you interested in trapping? I have more than enough gear and am always willing to help someone out! I'll gladly trade a few traps for a thread on this forum showing all the animals you catch!


Wow. That's a very generous offer. I placed my trail cam down in the area I was talking about....got pics of otter....I really want to catch it. Plus, I think there's more beaver. Here's the pic of my first mink!!


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

q


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Good for you on that mink. What area are you located?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations JAG on your first mink! Way to go, what kind of set did you catch it in?


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Way to go! Nice catch!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Nothing moving here the last couple days, except yotes, walked right past two of my sets. Wind must have been wrong. Lol, or nothing there they're interested in. Warm up coming, more sets going in Saturday.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you have any snow 574?


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah, two inches or so. It'll all be gone by Friday I'm thinking. 40 and rain. Which is doubly bad news, because the ditch will be way to high to put sets in.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

We lost alot of ours snow, but still have some...ice covered


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

It's pretty crusty here too .it's in the teens now but slowly warming into the weekend. Frustrating, I wanna get more sets in! Gotta get that mink! Lol


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

wicklundrh said:


> Good for you on that mink. What area are you located?


Grand Rapids


----------

